# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  DVD de Cartomagia para principiante

## Black_Moucho

Hola siempre me llamo la atencion la Cartomagia como a todos los que estamos aqui.

El caso es que me apetece arender algunos trucos y creoq eu el DVD es una wena forma de aprender a realizarlos.

Que DVD's me recomendais que compre para aprender algunos trucos con cartas.A poder ser que tengan idioma en español me da igual si es subtitulado o doblado o integro en español el caso es que se entineda el truco.

un saludo a todos ^^

----------


## Ella

he visto uno en la tienda que son de juegos automaticos, y el de magic royal por lo que he viso en su contenido parece ser tb que si, pero mas a cuenta te sale comprarte los roberto light,super light y extra light que son libros

----------


## wallace

Dvd con juegos de cartomagia en español y para princiapiante, la verdad no conozco ninguno. Yo te recomendaría, como ha dicho ella, los light de roberto giobbi, tienen juegos muy buenos para comenzar pues no requieren casi técnica. Ademas estan bastante bien de precio.

Tienes el Cd 1 de Faustino Palmero, en español, donde te enseña las técnicas básicas de la cartomagia, pero solamente explica un juego. La verdad es que esta muy bien.

Mi consejo es que  comiences con los light, y luego seguiría con el Canuto y el Cd de Faustino Palmero.

----------


## xavilito

DVD´s no he visto, pero con los libros se aprende bastante y dicen que para empezar van mejor ya que no imitas y adoptas tu propio estilo, yo acabo de empezar y estoy con Gran Escuela Cartomágica 1 de momento, aunque tambien tengo el Canuto y le echo un ojo de vez en cuando... Para aprender las tecnicas son de lo mejorcito segun dicen por el foro, ademas vienen juegos explicados y van de menos a mas en dificultad. El canuto es casi equivalente a GEC 1 y GEC 2 juntos por lo que he visto (todavia no me los he leido pero los he ojeado) y sale mas economico si solo quieres comprarte uno. Los de GEC vienen muy bien explicados y todas las posiciones de las manos muy detalladas. Saludoss

----------


## daniganyo

Hola Black_Moucho,

Te recomiendo como DVD para iniciarte en la cartomagia, si realmente se trata de un DVD lo que estas buscando el de Palmer iniciacion a la cartomagia, aunque nunca biene mal un buen libro como el de cartomagia fundamental de Canuto. Te recomiendo este DVD, que puedes encontrar en tiendamagia.com, porque es el causante de mi iniciacion a la magia. 

Un saludo y espero haberte sido de ayuda

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Aunque parezca abundar en algo que te han dicho, añadiré una valoración.

Olvída, de momento, los DVD's. Coge un buen libro (mi recomendación: Cartomagia fundamental de Vicente CAnuto y Cartomagia Fácil Vol I de Florensa). Es un comienzo mucho mejor.

Con el DVD te 'jartas' de darle p'alante-patrás, pausa y te dejas los ojos en la pantalla  :shock: . En el libro puedes leer detenidamente, practicar, tener 'todo' el juego o la técnica delante y, importante, cuando hace referencia en un juego o técnica a otros (y pone la página), unos simples marca páginas te bastan para ir de un lado a otro, comparar, practicar, crear....

Definitivamente te recomiendo SIEMPRE un libro para comenzar. Y cuando domines, adéntrate en el mundo DVD para mejroar, conocer nuevas versiones, tomar ideas.. pero con una buena base de conocimientos a base de lectura y práctica, práctica, práctica...  :D

----------


## daniganyo

Aunque no intento quitarte la razon, MagicOmalley pienso i es lo que me paso a mi; que empezando tambien con el dvd se puede avanzar bastante mas; piensa que es nuevo i se puede no entender lo que se dice; ya que esta escrito. De la otra manera tiene tambien un apoyo visual. No digo que solo empiece con el dvd, sino con las dos cosas a la vez si es posible. solo es una opinion.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Alguna acotación:
Dices que quieres aprender "trucos". Leete un poco el foro y enseguida descubrirás que "esto" funciona a base de aprender técnicas, algunas bastante complejas, que requieren su tiempo.
Los libros son la mejor opción.
En castellano no existe nada equiparable en formato DVD.
Si dices que "la cartomagia te interesa como a TODOS los..." me estás diciendo que no te has molestado en leer el foro.
Para empezar, el moderador de este foro no practica la cartomagia. De hecho es un auténtico manazas con las cartas.

De todas maneras está claro que no te has molestado en leer nada. De lo contrario verías que esta pregunta ya ha sido formulada y contestada otras veces.

Un consejo:
Empieza por leerte las normas del foro, sigue por leerte los hilos ya abiertos y podrás participar con mayor provecho. No te molestes por las opiniones de los mas veteranos, la escritura no muestra entonación ni permite ver las expresiones del rostro así que puede parecer agresiva una respuesta neutra.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> piensa que es nuevo i se puede no entender lo que se dice; ya que esta escrito.


Yo empecé sólo con libros. O me estás llamando listo o a él torpe.   :Lol:  (es broma)... Los libros que recomendamos están bastante claritos para principiantes. 




> De la otra manera tiene tambien un apoyo visual. No digo que solo empiece con el dvd, sino con las dos cosas a la vez si es posible. solo es una opinion.


Y muy repetable. Pero desde el punto de vista de la experiencia sigo recomendando dejar los DVD's para más adelante. Quizá es por mi cruzada particular en favor de la mejora de las generaciones futuras. Con todos mis respetos, veo que últimamente cada vez se escribe peor y se habla peor. Y hay muchas pruebas en muchos mensajes de este mismo foro, sin ir más lejos. (y no me refiero a errores de rapidez de escritura que todos podemos tener, sino a faltas de ortografía y gramática que tiran para atrás. Acepto 'batallitas del cuarentón' como definición de mi speech). Ale! a leer!





> Leete un poco el foro y enseguida descubrirás que "esto" funciona a base de aprender técnicas, algunas bastante complejas, que requieren su tiempo. 
> Los libros son la mejor opción. 
> En castellano no existe nada equiparable en formato DVD...
> 
> 
> De todas maneras está claro que no te has molestado en leer nada. De lo contrario verías que esta pregunta ya ha sido formulada y contestada otras veces. 
> 
> Un consejo: 
> Empieza por leerte las normas del foro, sigue por leerte los hilos ya abiertos y podrás participar con mayor provecho. No te molestes por las opiniones de los mas veteranos, la escritura no muestra entonación ni permite ver las expresiones del rostro así que puede parecer agresiva una respuesta neutra.


Mi consejo: Tómate las palabras de Ignoto como la Biblia.  :Smile1:

----------


## Karl83

Los mismos magos que publican esos dvd´s te muestran que es un avance, un salto cualitativo el paso de los libros a los videos(sin que una cosa excluya a la otra). Palmero parafrasea en su "iniciación a la cartomagia", diciendo que una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Daryl relata en su enciclopedia como le costaba volcar las técnicas escritas a la baraja misma. Todos los magos de renombre lo dicen, y creo que viniendo de ellos puedo entender que los videos ayudan a un iniciado más que un libro, esa es mi experiencia y yo la dejo como tal, una experiencia personal. No por ello dejo los libros de lado, leo el libro de Canuto, reconozco su aporte fundamental, pero hay técnicas que logré hacerlas gracias a los videos y no así con el Canuto.

----------


## Jesús_

Después de haber leído el juego que en otro hilo,
Ignoto propone para los principiantes,
creo que soy un aprendiz de principiante.

Mi experiencia es que los vídeos ayudan en lo relacionado con la posición de las manos,
entiendo mucho mejor cómo hacer bien un falso corte viendo a Faustino Palmero que leyendo un libro.
Eso si, me he hartado de andar atrás y adelante con el mando del DVD.
Para aprender el desarrollo del juego, el mètodo,
me resulta mucho más fácil y cómodo utilizar los libros,
y la baraja al lado.
Utilizo el DVD (Palmer, o alguno de Royal Magic) cuando con los libros (Canuto, Giobbi), no me queda suficientemente claro algún aspecto técnico de la ejecución.
De todos modos, es sólo mi experiencia como aprendiz de novato.
Saludos.
--
Jesús

----------


## moskiyu

HOLA LOS DVD´S  de Daryl son bastante buenos y tambien los de faustino palmero .
de faustino tengo el primero y el segundo , de daryl tengo tres y sinceramente no sabria por cual dedcidirme ya que pienso que los dos me han aportado bastante tambien  estan los de michael ammar o algo asi que tambien estan muy bien.
un saludo.
aunque una vez me dijo un mago que es mejor aprender los juegos o rutinas en libros ya que asi te haces tu mismo la rutina y si la ves en un dvd acabas copiando justo lo que ves y al final lo haras igual que lo has visto.

----------


## mariete15

YO RECOMEIDNO LOS DE OID MAGI, AD+ TE ENSEÑAN TRUCOS DE PROFESIONALES, que tmpcoco son de una complejidad increible

----------

